# Healthcare Professional, CPC-A, CRC Seeking Remote Coding Position



## NSpears (Jan 10, 2018)

*Healthcare Professional, CPC, CRC Seeking Remote Coding Position*

Niya Spears, CPC-A, CRC, PTA, LMBT
NSpears2014@gmail.com

I am seeking a full-time remote coding position.

I possess over 10 years as a healthcare professional.

Education & Certifications include:
- CPC-A, AMCI Distance Learning; Apprenticeship status soon to be removed as I have over 1 year of on the job experience and completed AMCI 80 credit hour course; 2017

- CRC, AAPC Distance Learning; 40 credit hour course; 2017

- PTA, Associates Degree in Applied Science at Guildford Technical Community College; 2010

- LMBT, Diploma in Professional Massage Therapy at Medical Arts School; 2007


----------



## nram293 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Job oppourtunity*

Job opportunity:

 I don't do the hiring I'm a remote coder as well but Lexicode offers referral bonuses so I like to share with other coders when available coding positions open up. These positions require at least 1 year experience and a certification . Click the link and it will take you to the link to apply. If you apply please let me know so I can let the hiring person know and also so that I can receive the referral bonus if you are hired. Thank you Nancy Ramirez if you have any questions let me know, Thank you! 



www.LexiCode.jobs.











 Nancy Ramirez, RHIT, CCS, CRC

 Remote Coding Specialist

 LexiCode, Now part of EXELA TECHNOLOGIES 
 O: +1 803.749.9778 M: +1 337.424.5228

 100 Executive Center Drive, Suite 101 | Columbia, SC 29210

www.ExelaTech.com | About EXELA | EXELA LinkedIn


----------



## rthomas@generalmedicine.com (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Nancy, I came across your message regarding open remote coding positions through Lexicode. I am interested and would like to apply.

Please email me at rythomas3@live.com so that we can keep in touch throughout this process. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thank you in advance!

Ryanne Thomas, CPC, CPMA


----------

